# Blood in cat's urine



## Rachel-Fiz (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello, My poor little cat Fiz has been weeing blood for ages now.
She has been to the vets twice and been treated for cystitus, the first course of anti-biotics did not work so we went back again and they gave us another course. Her urine has been tested for crystals and she was all clear.

I've been researching on the internet and asking friends and family and most say that anti-biotics rarely work!confused:
I think it may be FLUTD altho this was never mentioned from the vets. She has 2 days left on the second course of anti-biotics but has been weeing blood in the bath tub a few days this week which surely shouldn't be happening.

Was wondering if anyone knew anything on the matter or can put my mind at rest as im going insane thinking there is something seriously wrong with her.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry i don't know much about this but what kind of diet is your cat on? has you vet suggested a diet at all?


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

My persian had re-occuring cystitis and we spent a fortune on vets fees and tests to try to discover what was causing it. She was put on to cystaid which was a nightmare to get into her  Then a young vet said I should try the Royal Canin food for persians as there was something in it that helped maintain a healthy urinary system. She was also an indoor cat, so it was suggested that if she wanted to go out perhaps we should let her. We went out and bought a cat flap and some food. She has never looked back. She stopped taking the cystaid years ago and hasn't had a single bout of cystitis :thumbup: I would definitely look at her diet, and also try to rule out any stress that may bring on an attack. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

so sorry to hear about Fizz. what food does she eat? If it's mostly dry, then do try to get her onto mainly wet food, as the dry can certainly be a cause of cystitis and FLUTD. It's very rarely caused by infection, which is why antibiotics don't work. As has been said, stress can play a part but firstly I'd look at diet. 
(see some of the other threads for discussion of appropriate foods for cats)


----------



## Rachel-Fiz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thankyou for responses. She eats mainly wet food and is always playing outside and killing birds and dragonflies. 

The only stress related things we can think of is we had a baby 6 months ago and it seemed to coincide with having laminate flooring done and a tom cat chasing her around the bushes.

She has another day of tablets and we will have to see what happens and take her to vets again


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about poor Fizz. Has your vet prescribed anything like cystaid ? It supposed to help soothe and repair an inflammed bladder lining. I would ask the vet about it. You can get it online without a prescription if it works out cheaper for you and the vet thinks that may help. Other than that I can only second the diet option. Feeding her a wet and fresh diet could help enormously too.


----------

